
Taking a stand against unofficial Ubuntu images - alxmdev
http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/12/01/taking-a-stand-against-unstable-risky-unofficial-ubuntu-images/
======
Tortoise
This seems quite reasonable to me. They want to protect their brand. They
don't want people thinking "Ubuntu is an unstable piece of crap", when what
they're running is a modified version that doesn't work correctly. If you want
to modify it, play by their rules or remove their trademarks.

------
jrnichols
"We are currently in dispute with a European cloud provider..."

It might be nice if we had any idea what provider they're talking about. >:|

~~~
vuanotinn
My bet is OVH

~~~
pixelperfect
Yes, I read OVH does this. Though I don't understand, for what reasons are
they doing it?

